
Hooray: Experimental JavaScript micro-library for treating objects as arrays - bluzi
https://github.com/bluzi/hooray
======
bluzi
Horray! is an experimental micro-library that lets you treat objects as if
they were arrays. Note that Horray! extends Object, which considers a bad
practice, and therefore it is experimental and not recommended to be used in
production.

------
march1
Don't really see the point of this

